# Supposedly a King Brown



## garthy (May 10, 2011)

Got this by email today, had to laugh.
The attached text was "King Brown snake in Branxton NSW"

hahahaha, anyone else seen this rubbish around the traps?


----------



## woody101 (May 10, 2011)

hahahahahhahahahaha what a good laugh hahaha


----------



## garthy (May 10, 2011)

bucky said:


> geez thats a massive king brown. a bit far east and south isnt it lol...
> massive head for a mulga to.
> 
> the problem is people who know nothing will believe it because they think a king brown is big and bad and an eb is nothin to worry about in comparison. the name king makes some think its bigger.


 
So true, I used to get call-outs here to heaps of "king browns" of course I haven't seen one yet.
One of the kings was in an emptied pool in Gundy, turned out to be a yellow faced whip snake.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 10, 2011)

looks more like a "keelback"...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Is that photoshopped? Looks really good if it is.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 10, 2011)

I think its a giant model metal or rock snake.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 10, 2011)

I got this in an email today as well... Good for a laugh.


----------



## sookie (May 12, 2011)

So is it fake people or not?photoshopped like the 55ft python in China?honestly looks cool tho.maybe it's on it's way to pick up the kids from the bus stop.


----------



## bundybear (May 12, 2011)

it was reportedly published in the Singleton Argus (local rag) but i cant find it.
doesnt look photoshoped, if it is its a damm good job.


----------



## Leeloofluff (May 12, 2011)

You can so tell it's a spotted python...


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 12, 2011)

I want one! 

Got just the spot in the front yard – out of sight of the road and down the edge of the path. I reckon I’d have no more hassles with hawkers and canvassers. Although I might have the occasional mess to hose down…

Blue


----------



## Carnelian (May 12, 2011)

OK, just going to throw this out there but could it be a BHP? I know they are not in NSW, the pic could have been taken anywhere, but the black head, black strip down its back, lighter shades of brown going towards its belly which appear to be bands like a BHP. The head doesn't look quite right tho but that could just be the angle.
Hubby saw one out near Alpha about 12months ago that went right across the 2 lane highway & off each side a bit. Pretty peeved he did have the camera on hand.


----------



## sookie (May 12, 2011)

okay so it is real then.wouldn't a scrubby be that big full grown?


----------



## Carnelian (May 12, 2011)

Not sure if it is real Sookie, could be photoshopped, real pic but a snake replica/statue or it could be real.


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 12, 2011)

umm..so... whats so funny??.... :s ??? ....Even if it is real or not!..


----------



## fugawi (May 12, 2011)

I recon its a King...........King Cobra....


----------



## peter28 (May 12, 2011)

Seen this, this morning and posted it on the aussie pythons facebook wall.. didn't think it was a kingy ..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 12, 2011)

people keep sending this pic to me on facebook,its retarded


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 12, 2011)

The reinforced concrete strainer post and angle iron mesh fence in the background is a standard 4 ft high. Using that to (under) estimate the length, it comes out at 21 ft or 6.4 m long. 

Nice job except they did not put quite enough oomph into the curves to represent a real snake on the move.


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 12, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> people keep sending this pic to me on facebook,its retarded


 
I can only just tell its a snake from that pic, let alone that it has learning difficulties....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 12, 2011)

Actually I do recall seeing one once before. But that was a rather nasty nightmare. 

Blue


----------



## gillsy (May 12, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> people keep sending this pic to me on facebook,its retarded


 
Tell me about it!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 12, 2011)

looks like a burtons legless lizard to me


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 12, 2011)

Looks fake to me, a sculpture someone has made if anything


----------



## fugawi (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone recognize the posts, behind the fence, on the right. At first I thought they were trees but they have concrete bottoms and the same structure on top. If we can work out what they are, possibly a cemetery and with religious meaning, we can work out at least what country the photo is from and then possibly a species.


----------



## jacorin (May 12, 2011)

i saw this pic in the local rag,it was also reported on the tv in newcastle news,


----------



## snakeluvver (May 12, 2011)

sookie said:


> okay so it is real then.wouldn't a scrubby be that big full grown?


 
Yeah but a scrubby would have to be pretty lost to be in NSW!


----------



## sookie (May 13, 2011)

On holidays visiting captive rellies?A big hitchhiker?What about a released pet?Did anyone one see Cops on 7mate the other night?the last little segment was a released pet retic,the coppers had no idea what they were doing but they managed to get it into a garbage bag and then into a BIG pillowcase.almost landed a few nasty bites before they got him tho.ripper of a snake but.


----------



## Avery4 (May 13, 2011)

Th info I got was that it was up round Cardwell in Qld taken by crews doing road repairs. You can see some sugar cane in the background.


----------



## AM Pythons (May 13, 2011)

this pic started doing the rounds about 2 days ago on fb..... we breed em big in newy mate....lol


----------



## Karlz86 (May 14, 2011)

garthy said:


> Got this by email today, had to laugh.
> The attached text was "King Brown snake in Branxton NSW"
> 
> hahahaha, anyone else seen this rubbish around the traps?View attachment 199582


 

I actually live in Branxton where this snake was found it was definitly a brown not sure if it a "king" brown. very scary it was near the schools


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

> I actually live in Branxton where this snake was found it was definitly a brown not sure if it a "king" brown. very scary it was near the schools


Pull the other leg, the snake does not even look remotely real.


----------



## wranga (May 14, 2011)

lol a king brown and sugar cane in branxton (near newcastle nsw)


----------



## Karlz86 (May 14, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Pull the other leg, the snake does not even look remotely real.


 
i know it dosnt look real but it is


----------



## shellfisch (May 14, 2011)

Karlz86 said:


> i know it dosnt look real but it is




So is the Easter Bunny


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 14, 2011)

> i know it dosnt look real but it is





> So is the Easter Bunny



And Santa Clause. 
But now you say it yeah actually hell thats probably the giant King Brown mutants I've been breeding I hadn't noticed one had escaped.  
Seriously though just no.


----------



## Darlyn (May 14, 2011)

He's right you know, I had it housed right next to my plesiosaur and now it's gone.


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

wait you're kidding me? I actually had that snake in my backyard 2 months ago. I recognise the facial scales. And the 30th body scale. I remember it. It's moved interstate fast!


----------



## Shadow86 (May 22, 2011)

This is going to turn into the legend of the 20 odd foot king brown/scruby/black headed python from around Newcastle where they grow cane like Qld


----------



## pythrulz (May 22, 2011)

looks like a big black haed its a massive looking snake whatever the species there are always escaped pythons about


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jun 15, 2011)

I live in Newcastle and one things for sure, there are a lot of people on woopy weed that imagine things that aren't really there living in the hunter valley. This appears to be a fishing story, get a tiddler, tell a whopper. One thing Ive learnt from hunting photos, if you take a picture of the trophy substantially closer than its background its size looks a hell of a lot bigger than it actually is. Im going to ring Fred Nile to start an anti drug campaign in Branxton, lol.


----------



## noved (Jun 15, 2011)

this pic did the rounds about six weeks ago and i to got it sent by several hysterical people with both stories some saying it was in cardwell some in nsw, 16 feet to 16 meters.yes snakes do get up and over twenty feet long in this country but i am positive that a king brown or any elapid in this country for that matter would be hard pressed to make it past the 11 to 12 foot mark, and photo shopping isn't that hard, ask any teenager.....


----------



## cement (Jun 15, 2011)

more fuel for the snake fearing public


----------



## noved (Jun 15, 2011)

i have just been informed it has also made appearances in Florida and Cuba...this is to funny i cant believe how many people believe it and how there is always one person that will claim that a mate of theirs took the photo seriously people if it was real there would be more pics and prob some video footage..


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jun 15, 2011)

Fear is brought about by a wild imagination. I am setting 2 challenges of which I belive neither will be possible. 
1. Produce the photographer & state the exact address/location down to 10 meters where this picture is taken so it can be verified.
OR
2. Produce the 6 meter King Brown alive in Branxton for media. 

I put this 1 in the same basket as the Emmaville Panther, The lochness Monster and Big Bird.


----------



## jham66 (Jun 15, 2011)

Big Bird is real, haven't you seen Sesame Street?


----------



## Hai-Raoul (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't know about Emma ills, but there IS atleast one VERY VERY large (panther sized) black cat living out near sandy hollow. I was skeptical until a plumber I have known for many years and who I know to be honest saw it himself. It's plausible. a stealth hunter like that could easily hide in all that bushland.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 16, 2011)

> This 'snake' is located in the corner of uralba road and duck creek mountain alstonville. Just down the road from whee I live, it's been there for years although he's a little worse for wear ATM. The owner of the said 'snake' put him there as it is a really bad corner for accidents and to slow people down, I have images of the snake if you'd like. Hes made of wood, material and sports a little metal head. Sorry guys but it's just a little small town joke.



Picture of Huge King Brown Snake in Branxton NSW


----------

